# Harzer Mountainbike Event 2012



## chris29 (28. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Am 19. & 20. Mai 2012 finder der 13. Harzer MTB Event statt.
Am Samstag finden traditiononell die CC- und Kidscup Rennen statt. Am Sonntag dann der Marathon über 40/80 & 120 Km (755/1510/2265 Hm) voraussichtlich mit neuem Titelsponsor, dazu aber im Januar mehr. 
Bei dem Marathondistanzen wird es neue Klassen geben. Die Teilnehmer werden ab 2012 in 10 Jahressprüngen gewertet und die älteste Klasse ist die Sen.3 (Ü50). Ferner werden auf den Kursen Gesamtsieger ermittelt.
Am Ende des Tages wird aus allen Teilnehmern auch ein "Bergkaiser" und der "Trailking" ermittelt. Durch die neue, berührungslose Zeitnahme ist es möglich die 2 Streckenabschnitte gesondert zu werten. Die Wertung ist Klassenübergreifend und ist als Funwertung zu verstehen 
Wir sind auch bemüht, dass Rahmenprogramm zu verbessern. Das heißt, wir wollen den Angehörigen der Teilnehmer und auch den Zuschauern mehr zum schauen und für die Kids mehr zum spielen bieten. Ob das klappt?....dazu mehr im neuen Jahr
In unseren Internetblog: http://mtbfreundeoberharz.blogspot.com/ werdet Ihr über Neuerungen auf den Laufenden gehalten. Ausschreibung und Anmeldung ist wie immer über die Seite: www.mountainbike.harz.de zu erreichen.


----------



## juk (28. November 2011)

Coole Neuerungen! 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Hobbyfahrer-Funwertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (24. Dezember 2011)

Christian: gibt es schon andere Termine aus Eurer Serie? Wir möchten mit unserem Race to Sky keine Terminkollision.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Maracuja10 (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieses mal bin ich auch dabei (versuche bei der gesamten Serie zu starten)


----------



## neubicolt (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich plane auch die gesamte Serie mitzufahren. Evtl. lässt sich ja ne Truppe zum gemeinsamen Anreisen ab Hamburg finden...?

Gruß


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Dezember 2011)

Das wär natürlich cool.

Ich plane bisher mit dem Zug zu den einzelnen Rennen zu fahren, da ich kein Auto habe


----------



## neubicolt (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte ab Seevetal starten...wenns bei dir passt können wir ja über PM weiteres abquatschen bzw. ma in den HaBe zu ner gescheiten Trainingsrunde treffen ...

Gruß Christian


----------



## chris29 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier die vorl. Termine: 29.04.: Bad Harzburg; 19 & 20. Mai: Altenau 03. Juni: Clausthal; 23. Juni Braunlage; 25. August: Schierke


----------



## uwero (6. Januar 2012)

@Christian: kurze Frage:

Da ich ja mittlerweile zu den Mega-Grufties (Sen. 3) gehöre - wird bei Euch in Sen. 1, 2, 3 eingeteilt oder gibt es nur die Klasse Senioren > 40 Jahre?

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## chris29 (6. Januar 2012)

moin uwe!
ab 2012 gibt es auch eine ü50 klasse


----------



## uwero (6. Januar 2012)

Danke - gut so!

Jetzt stelle ich mir nur die Frage woran ich teilnehme: Harz-Cup oder NRW-Marathon-Cup?

Na ja, ein paar Tage Zeit habe ich ja noch ....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2012)

warum nicht bei beidem?

terminüberschneidungen gibt es da eigentlich nicht groß.


----------



## uwero (7. Januar 2012)

In Summe sind es mir dann neben der Challenge4MTB zu viele Rennen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## alli333i (7. Januar 2012)

mal so ne frage nebenbei: weiß jmd. wann+wo+wie ich infos zur "challenge4mtb 2012" bekomme? im netz finde ich nur daten zur 2011er serie, da die aber in etwa drei monaten wieder losgehen müsste, bräuchte ich langsam mal TERMINE!!! wenn ihr versteht was ich meine^^ 

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2012)

einer der ersten die dir helfen könnten wäre uwe (uwero).

laut meiner info gibt es wohl noch einige probleme mit verschiedenen veranstaltungen der serie.


----------



## uwero (7. Januar 2012)

Wir sollten in diesem Thread nicht die C4MTB besprechen. Trotzdem kurzer Hinweis: die Orga der Challenge läuft, nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand stehen voraussichtlich 4 Veranstaltungen (Höxter 12.05, Dassel 20.05., Kollerbeck 26.05, Detmold x.x.)

Näheres in Kürze im Forum der C4MTB und in diesem Forum, 

Für das Rennen in Höxter (dieses Jahr wieder in Boffzen mit dem Race to Sky) überlegen wir ggf. vom XC auf (Kurz-) Marathon zu wechseln.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## alli333i (8. Januar 2012)

Danke uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbie (11. Januar 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hier die vorl. Termine: 29.04.: Bad Harzburg; 19 & 20. Mai: Altenau 03. Juni: Clausthal; 23. Juni Braunlage; 25. August: Schierke


Moin,
dann werde ich mal diesen Harzer Mountainbike Event 2012 Fred nutzen um nach dem Stand der Vorbereitungen des Harzer Mountainbike Cups 2012 zu fragen. Ab wann sind Anmeldungen möglich? Möchte unbedingt Bad Harzburg fahren!

Gruß


----------



## chris29 (12. Januar 2012)

Moi Gemeinde!
Die Anmeldung ist ab sofort geöffnet: http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/meldung.php?wkid=20120519740261&w=n&sprache=de&ref=


----------



## Peter88 (13. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum nicht bei beidem?
> 
> terminüberschneidungen gibt es da eigentlich nicht groß.



28.04.2012	Sundern-Hagen
29.04.2012	Bad Harzburg

23.06.2012           Wetter,	Braunlage

24/25.08.2012	Schirke	
25.08.2012           Saalhausen Marathon

Na,ja 3 überschneidungen
bin echt hart am überlegen. 
Pro Harz: Die Strecken
Pro Sauerland: höhere leistungsdichte durch die größeren startfelder


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2012)

man hat doch streichergebnisse.

28.04. sundern

23.06. natürlich wetter! zu braunlage sage ich nichts mehr.

24.25.08. doof gelaufen! wird aber wohl saalhausen, langstrecke


----------



## sbie (13. Januar 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> Moi Gemeinde!
> Die Anmeldung ist ab sofort geöffnet: http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/meldung.php?wkid=20120519740261&w=n&sprache=de&ref=


Moin,
wunderbar  , registriert. Nun noch Bad Harzburg.
Gruß
ps.: kann ich die Strecken testen?  Schnee is ja nich.


----------



## Markyman (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo erstmal an alle!!

Bin neu hier im Forum und bin vor kurzen nach 11 Jahren wieder in den Harz gezogen. 
Als Motivation mal wieder etwas mehr Rad zu fahren hab ich mir vorgenommen bei den mtb cup - Rennen teilzunehmen. 
So weit so gut, auch wenn die Frage vielleicht etwas übertrieben klingt würde es mich dochmal interessieren ob es von Vorteil ist mit einem 29 er zu starten. 
Oder einfach was denkt Ihr haben 29er einen Vorteil bei solchen Rennen????
Schonmal danke im voraus ........


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2012)

wenn der fahrer sein bike nicht beherrscht, ist es egal auf was er sitzt.


----------



## chris29 (16. Januar 2012)

Die Strecke ist "vorsichtig" befahrbar  (Eis) 
Zum 29er, fahren mttlerweile viele, ich denke für Marathons sehr gut geegnet, aber aufs Gewicht und steife LRS achten!
Zu Braunlage noch was: Die Strecke ist kompl. neu! Der Start ist auch 2012 in Hohegeiß. Die Strecke weißt einiges an Singletrails auf und hat auf rd. 21 Km 750 Hm. Die Runde muss 1, 2 bzw 4 Mal gefahren werden! Also, leicht ist anders


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2012)

das hört sich heftig an!

84 km und 3000 hm ist mal ne ansage.


----------



## darkbiker90 (18. Januar 2012)

Super! Endlich mal ne vernünftige Strecke in Braunlage. Dieses Forststraßen rauf und wieder runter fahren war ja kein Zustand.

Schade, dass parallel zu Altenau die Mitteldeutsche Meisterschaft und MDC in Oberhof ist, die Trail-und Bergwertung ist echt ne super Idee. Nächstes Jahr bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. April 2012)

Ich habe die Veranstaltung in meinem Terminkalender auf meiner neuen Webseite eingetragen! Schade, dass da gleichzeitig das Dirtmasters Festival ist, sonst wäre ich auch gerne vorbeigekommen - im Harz war ich noch nie!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
Marc


----------



## scotty33 (8. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich habe die Veranstaltung in meinem Terminkalender auf meiner neuen Webseite eingetragen! Schade, dass da gleichzeitig das Dirtmasters Festival ist, sonst wäre ich auch gerne vorbeigekommen - im Harz war ich noch nie!
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
> Marc



und der harz ist so genial

_________________
Gruß Stefan
www.bike-stefan.de
www.prowell-team-harzblut.com


----------



## neubicolt (9. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

der erste Termin rückt ja nun immer näher 

An alle Hamburger und Umgebung: Wer hätte Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft gen Harz?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Marc B (12. April 2012)

scotty33 schrieb:


> und der harz ist so genial



Steht auf meiner "Places-To-Ride"-Liste 

Viel Erfolg für das Event!


----------



## Markyman (27. April 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort Chris.....

hab  mir schonmal in Bad Frankenhausen einen überblick gemacht was so geht Biketechnisch.
Es sind schon mehr umgestiegen auf 29 als ich dachte. 
 ich werde noch ein bißchen üben die Saison auf meinem 26.
 Viel Spass allen in Bad Harzburg


----------



## chris29 (10. Mai 2012)

Achtung: Am Sonntag den 13. ist 
1.: Streckenbesichtigung um 9.00 h
2.: Die Onlinemeldung endet am 13. 05. 24 Uhr! Bitte meldet Euch bis dahin an, um die 10 â¬ NamchmeldegebÃ¼hr zu sparen! Diese wird ohne wenn und aber bei der Nachmeldung kassiert! In den letzten Jahren gab es hÃ¤ufiger Ãrger deswegen.....


----------



## Markyman (17. Mai 2012)

Frage !!!


Gehört die 40 KM Runde am 20.05. in Altenau auch zur Harz Cup Wertung. Oder nur die die Lang und Mitteldistanz.
Ich konnte das auf der Webpage nicht ersehen.

Grüße


----------



## Tarena (17. Mai 2012)

Alle über 18 bekommen nur für die Mittel-und Langstrecke Punkte, außer U18, bei denen auf der Kurzstrecke.


----------



## Markyman (17. Mai 2012)

danke für die antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/klasseneinteilung--wertung.htm

-> klasseneinteilung


----------



## neubicolt (18. Mai 2012)

An die Leute mit Streckenkenntnis:

Wie ist die Strecke in Altenau im Vergleich zu Bad Harzburg?

Gruß Christian


----------



## steffle (21. Mai 2012)

mal abgesehen vom Sonnenschein, der Strecke und dem leckeren Kuchen im Ziel, was war denn das da mit der "Streckentäuschung", wollte da jemand die Veranstaltung boykottieren?


----------



## neubicolt (21. Mai 2012)

steffle schrieb:


> mal abgesehen vom Sonnenschein, der Strecke und dem leckeren Kuchen im Ziel, was war denn das da mit der "Streckentäuschung", wollte da jemand die Veranstaltung boykottieren?



Täuschung? Wie? Wat? Wann war das?

Ich musste leider nach 40km abbrechen ...hab mein Knie an ner Wurzel angehauen so dass kein weiterfahren möglich war. Fand die Strecke, wenn ich ehrlich bin, stellenweise nicht so toll. Diese ewigen Wurzelwege ohne Steigung haben mich irgendwie voll genervt. Bad Harzburg hat da irgendwie mehr Spass gemacht. Ist die Strecke in Clausthal auch so?

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

an einer streckengabelung war falsch abgeflattert. normalerweise sollte es geradeaus gehen, aber wir sind natürlich alle rechts runter.
nach ca. 200m kamen mir aber schon die ersten wieder entgegen. also umdrehen, den kleinen anstieg wieder hoch, und schon war ich inmitten der schnellen jungs der mittelstrecke dabei.

lief auch recht gut. in der 2. runde, nach dem tragestück mit anschließender verpflegung gings dann, zusammen mit 2 weiteren fahren, einer 5 köpfigen gruppe hinterher. wir konnten wieder aufschließen, aber irgendwann war einfach bei einem der beiden und mir die luft raus. ab da gings dann alleine weiter.
auf dem damm neben der haupstraße entlang war die gruppe dann wieder zu sehen, und am letzten anstieg der strecke war ich auch kurz dahinter, aber es hat nicht mehr gereicht. habe versucht in dem anstieg den abstand mit der brechstange zu verkürzen, aber das war ein fehler, denn auf der anschließenden geraden durch den wald ging dann fast nichts mehr. 
so bin ich am ende dann 20. gesamt und 7. ak auf der mittleren geworden.


eine sache muss ich leider bemängeln.
warum ist während des rennens keine wahl zwischen mittel- und langstrecke möglich?


----------



## Maracuja10 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte auch Glück und bin nur etwa 100-200m nach rechts gefahren 

Für mich liefs auch ganz gut. Bin 11 in meiner AK und 36 gesamt geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (21. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nach ca. 200m kamen mir aber schon die ersten wieder entgegen. also umdrehen, den kleinen anstieg wieder hoch, und schon war ich inmitten der schnellen jungs der mittelstrecke dabei.



Das fand' ich leider persönlich ziemlich ärgerlich, denn je weiter man herunter gefahren war (sprich, je weiter vorn man sich eingereiht hatte) desto länger brauchte man wieder hoch und desto mehr langsame Fahrer waren vor einem. Blöderweise wollte ich dieses Mal etwas schneller los und bin bis fast ganz unten. Im sich anschließenden Singletrailstück war da teilweise MTB-Stehen angesagt, nix ging vor oder zurück und so hat man da im Endeffekt ordentlich Zeit verloren, weil einige Herren um die Pfützen herumschieben  mussten. Spielte dann aber auch keine Rolle mehr, bin eh nach der ersten Runde mit Defekt rausgeflogen...mal wieder...


----------



## chris29 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Das mit der Manipulation der Rennstrecke ist sehr ärgerlich für uns gewesen. Leider können wir eine fast 40 Km lange Strecke nicht zu 100% kontrollieren. Die Platzierungen der ersten von  der Mittel- und Langstrecke simmen aber. Bei der Kurzstrecke haben wir aber auch eine Lösung gefunden und konnten die Platzierungen regulieren. Die Einspruchsfristen wurden unsererseits eingehalten, auf der Mittel und Langstrecke gab es aber keine Widersprüpche bei den Ergebnissen, so dass Diese nun auch offiziell sind.
Wir sind aber an einer Lösung dran, so dass eine solche Sabotge nicht noch mal vorkommen kann, zumindest das Risiko weiter minimiert wird.
Zur Strecke im algemeinen. Es ist nun mal so, dass die Strecken Harzburg/Altenau nicht vergleichbar sind. Es gibt auch genau so viele Leute, die Altenau besser finden. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Ich bin Harzburg auch mal bei Dauerregen gefahren, dass machte mir dann überhaupt keinen Spass mehr! Sonst ist sie natürlich toll! 
Zur Streckenwahl wärend des Rennens: Wir haben das mehrmals diskutiert, auch mit anderen Rennteilnehmern. Die große Mehrheit war dafür, das System so wie es ist beizubehalten. So können die Teilnehmer untereinander auch sehen, ob es sich tatsächlich lohnt mit jemanden mitzufahren. Das sieht man bei dem anderem System nämlich nicht.....


----------



## neubicolt (21. Mai 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> Zur Strecke im algemeinen. Es ist nun mal so, dass die Strecken Harzburg/Altenau nicht vergleichbar sind. Es gibt auch genau so viele Leute, die Altenau besser finden. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Ich bin Harzburg auch mal bei Dauerregen gefahren, dass machte mir dann überhaupt keinen Spass mehr! Sonst ist sie natürlich toll!
> Zur Streckenwahl wärend des Rennens: Wir haben das mehrmals diskutiert, auch mit anderen Rennteilnehmern. Die große Mehrheit war dafür, das System so wie es ist beizubehalten. So können die Teilnehmer untereinander auch sehen, ob es sich tatsächlich lohnt mit jemanden mitzufahren. Das sieht man bei dem anderem System nämlich nicht.....



Kein Grund euch zu rechtfertigen ...natürlich ist mein Eindruck subjektiv.

Was genau meinst du mit der Streckenwahl? Ich bin leider auf Grund meiner Aufgabe nach 40km aus der Wertung. Wäre natürlich schön wenigstens eine Wertung für die Kurzstrecke zu bekommen...

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

eine wertung über 40 km wäre in deinem fall nicht möglich, da die kurzstreckler ja später gestartet sind.

ich habe die wahl zwischen 80 und 120 km angesprochen, die schon bei der anmeldung fix sein muss.


----------



## neubicolt (21. Mai 2012)

Achso ja stimmt, dass hatte ich nicht bedacht, sorry...is halt doof da mein Tacho auch den Geist aufgegebn hat...egal


----------



## alex80 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

war nun auch mal im Harz zum Radeln, ich muss sagen, es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Einen ausführlichen Rennbericht gibt es hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=82

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und bis bald mal wieder,
Alex


----------



## wulfhoop (21. Mai 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Das mit der Manipulation der Rennstrecke ist sehr ärgerlich für uns gewesen. Leider können wir eine fast 40 Km lange Strecke nicht zu 100% kontrollieren. Die Platzierungen der ersten von  der Mittel- und Langstrecke simmen aber. Bei der Kurzstrecke haben wir aber auch eine Lösung gefunden und konnten die Platzierungen regulieren. Die Einspruchsfristen wurden unsererseits eingehalten, auf der Mittel und Langstrecke gab es aber keine Widersprüpche bei den Ergebnissen, so dass Diese nun auch offiziell sind.
> Wir sind aber an einer Lösung dran, so dass eine solche Sabotge nicht noch mal vorkommen kann, zumindest das Risiko weiter minimiert wird.
> Zur Strecke im algemeinen. Es ist nun mal so, dass die Strecken Harzburg/Altenau nicht vergleichbar sind. Es gibt auch genau so viele Leute, die Altenau besser finden. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Ich bin Harzburg auch mal bei Dauerregen gefahren, dass machte mir dann überhaupt keinen Spass mehr! Sonst ist sie natürlich toll!
> Zur Streckenwahl wärend des Rennens: Wir haben das mehrmals diskutiert, auch mit anderen Rennteilnehmern. Die große Mehrheit war dafür, das System so wie es ist beizubehalten. So können die Teilnehmer untereinander auch sehen, ob es sich tatsächlich lohnt mit jemanden mitzufahren. Das sieht man bei dem anderem System nämlich nicht.....



Moin Christian,

es gibt wirklich keinen Grund für eine Rechtfertigung. Euer Event ist immer wieder super organisiert und durchgeführt. Die Sabotage ist tatsächlich eine große Sauerei und letztendlich ein krimineller Akt. Gestern hieß es noch das es Verletzte gab durch sich begegnende Biker. Ich hoffe dem ist nicht so. Wenn doch sollte auf jedenfall die Polizei ermitteln.
Zur Strecke: Immer wieder Klasse !! Und wer Trail will, der muß im Harz mit Wurzeln rechnen. Die Strecke hat von allem etwas!

Glückwunsch nochmal an das Orga Team und an alle Teilnehmer

Steff


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

es gab verletzte!


----------



## wulfhoop (21. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> es gab verletzte!



Das ist natürlich echt übel. Hoffentlich sind es keine schlimmen Verletzungen. Man kann nur hoffen das der Täter ermittelt wird oder zumindest das dieser sein Handeln überdenkt. Ich will hier jetzt nicht als Oberlehrer auftreten, aber bei nem Frontalzusammenstoss gabs auch schon mal Todesopfer.

Als dann gute Besserung an die Verletzten und bis in CLZ zum nächsten Harz Cup

Steff


----------



## neubicolt (21. Mai 2012)

wulfhoop schrieb:


> bis in CLZ zum nächsten Harz Cupf



Wie ist die Strecke dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (21. Mai 2012)

An sich ist die Strecke in Clausthal recht schnell, wenn da nicht so einige Rampen zwischendrin wären. Ansonsten schöne schnelle, teils ruppige Abfahrten mit Wurzeln (eine ausgesetzte Bachabfahrt mit einigen Steinen ist dabei, da ist es immer schlammig selbst wenn 30 Grad im Schatten sind) und ein paar Flachpassagen zum Erholen. 

Den Kilometerangaben traue ich dort übrigens nicht ganz, hatte jeweils fast 2km pro Runde bei meinen Starts weniger auf dem Tacho als angegeben und der stimmte bei anderen Veranstaltungen immer recht genau.

Viele Grüße, Toni


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

Toti666 schrieb:


> An sich ist die Strecke in Clausthal recht schnell, wenn da nicht so einige Rampen zwischendrin wären. Ansonsten schöne schnelle, teils ruppige Abfahrten mit Wurzeln (eine ausgesetzte Bachabfahrt mit einigen Steinen ist dabei, da ist es immer schlammig selbst wenn 30 Grad im Schatten sind) und ein paar Flachpassagen zum Erholen.



und nach der bachabfahrt gehts gleich ne schöne rampe hoch. 
sind aber auch noch andere schöne rampen dabei. 
teils schnurgerade hinauf. die fahrer vor einem sind zum greifen nahe, aber man kommt nicht ran.

ich freu mich jedenfalls auf das rennen. wird wieder ne schöne quälerei auf der langstrecke.


----------



## darkbiker90 (21. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wirds das erste Mal Langstrecke in CLZ, aber nach Bad Harzburg Langstrecke wirds schon nicht so schlimm werden


----------



## Anto (21. Mai 2012)

Inwiefern hatte sich die Streckenführung in den letzten Jahren eigentlich geändert (Altenau)? Entgegen der Vorurteile, die mir zu Ohren kamen, war die Runde trotz hohem Forstweganteil doch recht interessant! Und für jeden Geschmack war was dabei! 
@Chris 
Großen Dank an alle Helfer und Organisatoren  und bis zum nächsten Event im Harz!

PS: Berlin hat hier gelästert


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Mai 2012)

Wir (die Mädels und Jungs) vom Eulenexpress fanden die Veranstaltung super.  Mein persönlicher Dank geht an den Streckenposten "Opa Frank" am Campingplatz.

Gruß das Salatbauchvieh


----------



## chris29 (22. Mai 2012)

Hi!
Danke für Euer Feedback!


----------



## Herr Rossi (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

also für mich war es erst das 2. Rennen meiner "MTB-Karriere".
Und ich fand es klasse. 

Eine Frage habe ich aber. Auf der Strecke waren überall Fotografen zu sehen. Wo kann man denn die Bilder bestaunen?  
Auf Triathlonveranstaltungen wird das ziemlich professionalisiert. Gibt es das hier auch?

Sportliche Grüße

Rossi


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2012)

http://danosdepesche.bergamont.de/

unten ist nen link.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Mai 2012)

Salve!

Auch von mir ein dickes Kompliment für das Altenauer-MTB-Orgateam
Klasse Kurs habt ihr abgesteckt: alles dabei, sehr abwechselungsreich, super

LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (22. Mai 2012)

Das war mal richtig gut organisiert, sogar das Wetter hattet ihr im Griff.


----------



## Markyman (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo!!!

Hab wieder mal eine Frage.........

Wo kann man den die Streckenführung für den Marathon in Clausthal einsehen. Habe nur das Höhenprofil entdeckt.
Wollte mir Strecke vorher mal anschauen.

Thx


----------



## wulfhoop (25. Mai 2012)

Markyman schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Hab wieder mal eine Frage.........
> 
> ...



ich denke hier :

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gyswebqtxnkkxngd

Gruß
Steff


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. April 2013)

Steht das Wohnmobil samt Megabetreuer "Opa Frank" auch dieses Jahr wieder als Posten am Campingplatz?


----------



## chris29 (19. April 2013)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Steht das Wohnmobil samt Megabetreuer "Opa Frank" auch dieses Jahr wieder als Posten am Campingplatz?



Jepp, macht er


----------



## salatbauchvieh (23. April 2013)

Na dann steht der Langdistanz nichts im Wege, hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

